# 40Ac farm available WI



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Not mine- but saw this posted today. Nice looking place- nice area of the state. Looks like it can include property and equipment.

http://www.wisconsingoats.com


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

You are SUCH an enabler.....LOLOL


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

What a great place. Such potential.

Janis


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

I do what I can... 

That's not a bad price for a place like that. By us (closer to Milwaukee), a place like that would go for >300K easily. Even as a fixer-upper. I know of a similar aged house near us on 8ac going for $250K.

The last time (7 years ago) when we looked at 40ac parcels, they were over $200K just for land. This is a bargain!

Can't believe it's still for sale.


----------

